
How To: Take Notes Like a Champ - semmons
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/836560565/how-to-take-notes-like-a-champ
======
GiraffeNecktie
This is mind mapping 101, only using an iPad. I've tried any number of mind
mapping programs and they've all come a distant second to using a pen and
paper (a whiteboard is even better). The one thing that would be better than
pen and paper would be if it also did an audio recording at the same time and
synced the handwritten notes with the recording (so that you can quickly find
the audio that related to a particular part of the map).

This is an incredible killer feature in Microsoft OneNote but I'm not sure how
it could work in a non-linear mindmap.

~~~
ra88it
There is an iPad app called AudioNote that does what you describe:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/audionote-notepad-voice-
recor...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/audionote-notepad-voice-
recorder/id369820957?mt=8)

I haven't tried it yet, but I think I'll grab the free version and give it a
whirl.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
That looks pretty interesting. It doesn't seem to give the 2 dimensional space
that's needed for mind mapping, but it still looks like a possible alternative
for OneNote.

